# Paul McCartney is dead...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Paul McCartney is dead...

it's true i tells ya...i saw it on the interweb...here...

Paul Really Is Dead: Part 1 of Facial Comparison: Getting A Reference.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

Then who was that on PBS Monday night?? Sure looked like him!!
I thought this rumour died back about 1969,,,,
P.T. Barnum said it best- "There's a sucker born every minute!"


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

well he is going to die at some point,i would think. 

what then? are people going to make "Paul MCartney is dead.....no,really,he is" threads for another 50 years.

personally,id be perfectly happy if this one was real,hes a moron. what with the whole seal hunting (oh the humanity,seals are cute and blood is icky so lets not bother with facts)thing,and saying he wouldnt play in China because of footage of ONE kennel which was bad. i wonder if there are any bad kennels in the u.s.,or Canada for that matter? hes a c__t

"will you still need me,when im 64" my ass. Harrison and Lennon were the real heart of the beatles,Mcartney never did anything of real musical value on his own,hes barely more talented then Ringo.which is not saying alot. people havent needed him since the Beatles broke up.

sorry if im taking this far out,he just gets on my nerves and strikes me more as a "celebrity" then a musician at this point.

Bobby


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Bobby said:


> well he is going to die at some point,i would think.
> 
> what then? are people going to make "Paul MCartney is dead.....no,really,he is" threads for another 50 years.
> 
> ...


You are entitled to your opinion. I, however, do not agree with it. Quite frankly, I think your comments are tasteless and inappropriate.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Bobby said:


> well he is going to die at some point,i would think.
> 
> what then? are people going to make "Paul MCartney is dead.....no,really,he is" threads for another 50 years.
> 
> ...


Dang - how familiar are you with his catalog?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Bobby said:


> well he is going to die at some point,i would think.
> 
> what then? are people going to make "Paul MCartney is dead.....no,really,he is" threads for another 50 years.
> 
> ...




Someone forgot their meds this morning.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Bobby said:


> well he is going to die at some point,i would think.
> 
> what then? are people going to make "Paul MCartney is dead.....no,really,he is" threads for another 50 years.
> 
> ...


Mindless chatter.... 

Bobby, you can dislike his music...fine. However, if you would afford the man, the respect he deserves for his enormous contribution to popular music, then you would be able to call yourself a musician and a gentleman.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Anybody who willingly takes in a one legged prostitute into his home and later shares a substantial portion of his wealth wth her, is a good man in my book. 

We should all be so charitable


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Anybody who willingly takes in a one legged prostitute into his home and later shares a substantial portion of his wealth wth her, is a good man in my book.
> 
> We should all be so charitable


"I thought she said she was a Protestant ......................."


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i just wanted to bring attention to the release of a new dvd slated for september...

'George Harrison' says Paul McCartney is dead in new DVD | MusicRadar.com


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ok, the guy wrote alot of music that was popular. but the part i don't get is why people consider him a great bassist. i've never heard any bass riff he did that were anything special. les claypool, geddy lee = great bassists. paul mcartney...not so much (imo)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

'scuse me, whodat?


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

whoa whoa whoa........

i gave my opinion on MCartney. 

a couple of you dissagreed with me and said you found my post tasteless,thats fine,of course. but the "forgot to take your meds" thing is taking it a bit far. im entitled to my opinion,whether you(the people who were insulting) like it or not. 

to be honest,i could have been more moderate about it. but i was in a bad mood. and i cant stand the man. i am aware of his "catalog" and i know that without Harrison and Lennon's input,its pretty damn sad. or i should say *I* find it sad.

of course everyone is entitled to their opinion,and as i said i could have been more tasteful about it. but people posting insulting things towards me just because im not going with the majority rule on this,ill say it again,and ill even be cleaner in my language so noone wets themselves.: i think Paul MCartney is a jerk,and im not impressed with his work in particular(im not talking about the beatles as a band,im talking about his solo work,and his abilities as a bassist).

now suck it up,and move on.

Bobby


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

335Bob said:


> Mindless chatter....
> 
> Bobby, you can dislike his music...fine. However, if you would afford the man, the respect he deserves for his enormous contribution to popular music, then you would be able to call yourself a musician and a gentleman.


Agreed 100%. FYI Bobby, the majority of the Beatles were written by Lennon *and* McCartney. BTW he's listed in the Guinness Book Of Records for being the worlds most successful songwriter and he was originally given that title back in 1980. It still holds true today. Anyway, I won't say more as it'll probably get this thread locked. )


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Silly Love Songs. [Shudder.]

I love lots of Beatles stuff, I really do, but solo PM doesn't do anything much for me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

Kenmac said:


> Agreed 100%. FYI Bobby, the majority of the Beatles were written by Lennon *and* McCartney. BTW he's listed in the Guinness Book Of Records for being the worlds most successful songwriter and he was originally given that title back in 1980. It still holds true today. Anyway, I won't say more as it'll probably get this thread locked. )


we are not going to agree on this,and i am not looking for an argument,really. i dont care for the man,probably more because of some of his actions outside music then the music itself. but no,i dont particularly think his bass playing,his songwriting,or his solo work are that great. i dont care what any book tells me to think.

in my opinion,Lennon,and Harrison were the most important part of the beatles. you obviously disagree,fine. as i said,when i originally posted about him,it was more out of being in a bad mood,and not liking the person,or what i know of him,which are only his public actions and statements. others on the forum can say im insane and tasteless and not a true musician and everything else they might like to. i dont care. my opinion stands as what i said. i admitted i didnt need to be so crass about it,but i stand by the main points i was making.

but they are,after all,just my opinion. as i said i dont wish to argue with anyone over the internet as its a complete waste of time. i have my opinions,others have there's. noone is inherently "right" here. i dont go off insulting people when someone says something about a musician and i dont agree,i just dont respond,and if i respond,its with something humurous or useful,not just piling on for the sake of feeling superior. id ask others to do the same. if you dont like what im saying,either ignore it or share your opinion,ill be happy to read it. dont just say im crazy or insult me because its easy to do so over the internet,thats just lazy and cowardly. because i dont go along with what might be the concensus opinion.so what? its just that,an opinion.

i dont want to disscuss this matter any further,ive allready given this man and certain other posters who seem have a bit of a superiority complex way too much though for one day.

im out of this thread,have fun 

Bobby


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, Sir Pauly is the most successful songwriter there is. But "Silly Love Songs" (shudder, gasp, choke, vomit) has got to be one of the five most horrendous, gawd-awful songs ever written. It is like he voted for the Nazi party once. I can never forgive him for that one.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> i just wanted to bring attention to the release of a new dvd slated for september...
> 
> 'George Harrison' says Paul McCartney is dead in new DVD | MusicRadar.com


George is a fine one to to talk. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> ok, the guy wrote alot of music that was popular. but the part i don't get is why people consider him a great bassist. i've never heard any bass riff he did that were anything special. les claypool, geddy lee = great bassists. paul mcartney...not so much (imo)


Well, you have to consider that before Paul McCartney, bass playing was pretty much a root and fifth thing. Because McCartney is actually a guitar player, he played bass as a melodic instrument. He changed the role of a bass player in a band. He also played a lot of guitar solos in Beatles tunes. The Beatles were actually 3 guitar players and a drummer.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wish I'd written Silly Love Songs ..............



> The US single was released on 1 April 1976[1] and reached number one on the Billboard Hot 100.[2] The UK single was released on 30 April 1976[1] and reached number two on the UK Singles Chart.[3]





> The song lists at number 31 on Billboard's Greatest Songs of All Time.[4]


I doubt I'd ever need to work again .............


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Well, you have to consider that before Paul McCartney, bass playing was pretty much a root and fifth thing. Because McCartney is actually a guitar player, he played bass as a melodic instrument. He changed the role of a bass player in a band. He also played a lot of guitar solos in Beatles tunes. The Beatles were actually 3 guitar players and a drummer.


Except all the guys who played walking bass lines in rock music, blues, jazz...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

As unpopular as Bobby's sentiments are, I feel the exact same way... about John Lennon. To most this is tantamount to sacrilege, but he's always rubbed me the wrong way.

PS: "Live And Let Die" and "Jet" are amongst the coolest songs I've ever heard... and "Silly Love Songs" is pretty fun too.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

AlcolmX said:


> As unpopular as Bobby's sentiments are, I feel the exact same way... about John Lennon. To most this is tantamount to sacrilege, but he's always rubbed me the wrong way.
> 
> PS: "Live And Let Die" and "Jet" are amongst the coolest songs I've ever heard... and "Silly Love Songs" is pretty fun too.


I agree. I always thought John was the dink in the group. I even prefer Ringo. Except, and here's the comment that's going to get _me _in trouble, I never cared for the Beatles. I like their early stuff (the pop rock, I wanna hold your hands stuff because it's catchy and fun), but I never got into anything after Rubber Soul. Oh well.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

re: Silly Love Songs




> The song lists at number 31 on Billboard's Greatest Songs of All Time


 
This suggests that there is definitely something wrong with the human race.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

AlcolmX said:


> As unpopular as Bobby's sentiments are, I feel the exact same way... about John Lennon. To most this is tantamount to sacrilege, but he's always rubbed me the wrong way.
> 
> PS: "Live And Let Die" and "Jet" are amongst the coolest songs I've ever heard... and "Silly Love Songs" is pretty fun too.


Interesting point. It always seem to be that McCartney gets knocked for his post-Beatle output but really - what great writing was Lennon doing post-Beatle? On the plus side we had Imagine and ..........................................................................? Beautiful Boy? .............. Mind Games?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Bobby said:


> well he is going to die at some point,i would think.
> 
> what then? are people going to make "Paul MCartney is dead.....no,really,he is" threads for another 50 years.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is offensive to me both as a musician AND as a human being.

We should ALL be as talentless as Sir Paul.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm not big on the Beatles, but I have great deal of respect for what they accomplished and mean to many people. Having said that, McCartney's post-Beatles catalogue is musical Kryptonite to me. I don't think ill of the man, but he did seem in an awful hurry to ditch his hippy flag for the "adult contemporary" ilk. To each their own.

Shawn.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Interesting point. It always seem to be that McCartney gets knocked for his post-Beatle output but really - what great writing was Lennon doing post-Beatle? On the plus side we had Imagine and ..........................................................................? Beautiful Boy? .............. Mind Games?


Post breakup (1970) Lennon released a few albums for a five year period. He then took a hiatus for about 5 years until he released Double Fantasy in 1980. Sadly, that was the end of his career. Pehaps he never had the chance to reach the pinnacle as a solo artist. We'll never know. Thirty years has passed.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Paul's lyrics aren't as well written/edited post Beatles and his arrangements aren't as interesting, imho. Also it lacks John's social stance and toughness/pragmatism, George's cool ineffable leads, and the inventiveness/risk element that The Beatles seemed to embrace. 

It's all academic at this point anyway, as John and George are gone, Ringo is a self-parody, and Paul is a coattail riding, laurel resting nostalgia act...like getting Paul to be Paul in a Paul tribute band.

It's easy to be a critic, ain't it?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mooh said:


> It's all academic at this point anyway, as John and George are gone, Ringo is a self-parody, and Paul is a coattail riding, laurel resting nostalgia act...like getting Paul to be Paul in a Paul tribute band.


I'd give Paul a little more credit than that. He's been dead since 66' after all......................................


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well...i never had any real opinion about the beatles. Average musicians all of them in my book..but if i had to pick one, it would have been George. To me, the Beatles are just a Boy Band...nothing more, cheesy songs at best, BUT..it's just how i view them. Now a days, we scream at bands like InSych, Back Street boys, etc etc, wich in realy, are just basicaly modern versions of the Beatles. To me a Band like the Rolling Stones are a Millions miles AHEAD of anything the Beatles ever did. 

BUT..this is just one man's opinion.. every one can like whatever they want..i mean Willy is still selling records today..


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

al3d said:


> Well...i never had any real opinion about the beatles. Average musicians all of them in my book..but if i had to pick one, it would have been George. To me, the Beatles are just a Boy Band...nothing more, cheesy songs at best, BUT..it's just how i view them. Now a days, we scream at *bands like InSych, Back Street boys, etc etc, wich in realy, are just basicaly modern versions of the Beatles.* To me a Band like the Rolling Stones are a Millions miles AHEAD of anything the Beatles ever did.
> 
> BUT..this is just one man's opinion.. every one can like whatever they want..i mean Willy is still selling records today..


Um. The Beatles actually *wrote songs and played instruments*. Maybe they didn't dance as good as BSB. Truth be told, I don't love the beatles much myself, at least not any more, but you cannot deny the genius of the band as a whole, and of each member. Well, except maybe Ringo.

9kkhhd

:food-smiley-004:

And, don't be dissin' Willie now.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

al3d said:


> Now a days, we scream at bands like InSych, Back Street boys, etc etc, wich in realy, are just basicaly modern versions of the Beatles.


Ummm yeah. Sure they are.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> And, don't be dissin' Willie now.


Would'nt dream of it..i love the guy. Never been a country loving guy myself..but i love the MAN and his personnality. Man..when i saw him in the Duck of Hazard remake movie..i peeded myself..


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Mooh said:


> It's all academic at this point anyway, as John and George are gone, Ringo is a self-parody, and Paul is a coattail riding, laurel resting nostalgia act...like getting Paul to be Paul in a Paul tribute band.


I'm not exactly familiar with, simply aware of, McCartney's recent activities with/as The Fireman and Liverpool Sound Collage, but from what I understand they'd hardly be considered nostalgia acts or cases of him resting on his laurels.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

AlcolmX said:


> I'm not exactly familiar with, simply aware of, McCartney's recent activities with/as The Fireman and Liverpool Sound Collage, but from what I understand they'd hardly be considered nostalgia acts or cases of him resting on his laurels.


They sure didn't make an impression on me.

Anyway, as I said earlier, I dig lots of Beatles stuff, some is brilliant even, a case where the whole is greater than the sum of the parts. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Um. The Beatles actually *wrote songs and played instruments*. Maybe they didn't dance as good as BSB. Truth be told, I don't love the beatles much myself, at least not any more, but you cannot deny the genius of the band as a whole, and of each member. Well, except maybe Ringo.
> 
> 9kkhhd
> 
> ...


Jonas Brothers then. 

Although I agree, musically they cant be compared. Todays bubblegum pop isnt doing anything original or creative, whereas the Beatles were pretty revolutionary in their day, and had the music/songwriting to back up the hype of their image.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> Paul McCartney is dead...
> 
> it's true i tells ya...i saw it on the interweb...here...
> 
> Paul Really Is Dead: Part 1 of Facial Comparison: Getting A Reference.


Wow, that is just a terrible website. I actually have training and experience in photograph comparison related to imposter detection and that is a very poor attempt at it. The two photos they use are awful to start with. You have one, which is black & white, with half the face and surrounding area obscured in shadow. The second image is of poor resolution and quality. Both images are unusable for the purpose of imposter comparison.


----------

